
Ask HN: What was the name of this contact app? - l1n
HN, my google-fu has failed me. Someone posted long ago about a command line contact app that recommended people you hadn&#x27;t recently contacted. Does anyone remember what this was?
======
slater
From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8861244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8861244)

[https://github.com/benpence/keepintouch](https://github.com/benpence/keepintouch)
?

~~~
l1n
Perfect! Thank you

------
nwrk
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11812337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11812337)

~~~
l1n
Not it, longer ago I think and the recommended contact feature was a key part.
Thanks though!

